

Startups That Ignored the Law and Won - antonioplaceit
http://blog.placeit.net/startups-ignored-law-won/

======
acconrad
I was recently discouraged about pursuing an idea because of legal reasons -
people making meals for others. But apparently lots of states won't let you
cook perishables in your own kitchen and sell them to others. Are there ways
around this as well? Is it simply a case of get big fast enough so you can
provide a service so good that people would rather you stay than be shut down
by a legality?

